# Salamander, Tome of Fire



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I was planning to order this book soon but I discovered that it has two seperate covers.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/File:Salamander_(Novel)_cover_1.jpg

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/File:Salamander_(Novel)_cover_2.jpg

What I want to know is... where the hell do I get the first cover?. Its waaay better then the second. Does anyone here know where I can buy the novel with the first cover?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

While I do not know where you can purchase the first novel, I do have the second. I personally prefer that one, however mine nearly got roasted on a radiator so it is slightly wrinkly nowadays from the heat  But I do wonder, why do you think the first is better?


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I was planning to order this book soon but I discovered that it has two seperate covers.
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/File:Salamander_(Novel)_cover_1.jpg
> 
> ...


It doesn't exist with the first cover. That was the original, but it was changed before release.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Really?. Thats a shame, the second one is nice but the first really captures the Salamanders.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Really?. Thats a shame, the second one is nice but the first really captures the Salamanders.


I'm so telling Nick you said that. I bet he cries.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown, do you know Nick Kyme? Sorry if im butting in here


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> I'm so telling Nick you said that. I bet he cries.


Hehehe its just my opinion. The second one looks so.. ordinary. The Salamanders use heat weaponry the most of any Astartes, and many of them have Artificer Armour. I think the first cover captures those unique traits more so then the second cover.




dark angel said:


> Dead.Blue.Clown, do you know Nick Kyme? Sorry if im butting in here


Look at his signature, then ask yourself if that question's answer is obvious.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Hehehe its just my opinion. The second one looks so.. ordinary. The Salamanders use heat weaponry the most of any Astartes, and many of them have Artificer Armour. I think the first cover captures those unique traits more so then the second cover.


I'm with you. Sadly, the others tend to shake their heads at me when I venture this opinion out loud. "Poor new boy," they say. "We know what covers will sell books."

I curse them all.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehehe, the great ideas are often unliked. But its nice to see that they are still put out there.


----------

